# Help with this diversity in LORT theatres survey



## Ben Stiegler (Aug 12, 2020)

By answering or forwarding this to directors and designers in your circles








Take the Survey: Who Designs & Directs in LORT Theatres

Porsche McGovern is a lighting designer and a Contributing Writer for Stage Directions magazine and its Illuminations section. She has been doing very important work over the past few years with her study Who Designs and Directs in League of Resident Theatres. She is expanding the demographics...



stage-directions.com


----------

